# Bow was dry fired...help



## Kevin82

I came in from hunting this evening ( hunting the wild life refuge in a spot that I feel is pretty good, seen deer there every night I been out except tonight) anyways... My wife was looking at my bow as I was talking to her about the hunt and all the neat wildlife I had around me and I look up at her just as she has my bow pulled back and let go of the string. :x :-? :******: !!!!

I've never encountered a situation like this. I'm normally overly protective of my bow but I figured if my wife took interest in my bow then hey maybe she'll get into hunting. 
The bow looks the same, I looked it over and saw no major cracks or loose parts. The Cams look straight. I'm going to take it into DHD sports tomorrow to get it checked out. I really hope my bow isn't ruined.

Kevin


----------



## Remington 7400

If nothing is broke it is probably OK. I was in a bow shop one day when a guy accidentally let off a 70# Mathews (2 of the guys that worked for the shop had been putting a new arrow rest on and when they drew it to check for square the string loop broke) it completely blew up.  Little pieces of limb and cables went every where, one of the cams hit the floor so hard that it cracked a tile.

Bad news: destroyed a 700 dollar Mathews. :******:

Good news: customer got new bow because owner of shop felt responsable. :wink:


----------



## Horsager

With an older style cast aluminum riser I'd be concerned. A more modern billet machined riser, lots less to worry about. While dry firing can be an issue, once likely will hurt nothing. Know of a guy in Grand Forks who used to dry-fire his old 100# PSE for entertainment. He never blew one up, but did send guys running for cover when he did it. Good idea to have your bow checked out if you have the time.

Here's the scenario that would unfold if you didn't: In process of drawing bow on deer of a lifetime, limb blows up, your draw hand hits you square in the teeth and you are KO'd, while unconcious and hanging upside down from your saftey strap one of the many local mountain lions turns you into many piles of kitty poop.


----------



## dieseldog

sounds like the wifey owes you a night of her answering your every beck and call. or maybe just time for a new wife. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400

> In process of drawing bow on deer of a lifetime, limb blows up, your draw hand hits you square in the teeth and you are KO'd, while unconcious and hanging upside down from your saftey strap one of the many local mountain lions turns you into many piles of kitty poop.


LMAO

:laugh: :rollin: :toofunny:


----------



## NDTerminator

I would get it checked by a pro shop. If you have cracked limbs it could go off like a bomb.

Many years ago I had a Martin Bobcat dry fire when a Browning Graphlex arrow blew up on release. It was truly like having the bow explode in my hand. The biggest part left was the riser which was still in my hand. My bow arm was shredded from the inside of the elbow to the wrist and peppered with shards of graphite shaft slivers. It was a memorable trip to the ER.

Don't take chances, get it checked out...


----------



## Greenhunter

I would trade it in on a new bow immediately, I think your wife owes you a nice hummer for what she did.


----------



## squirrelkill94

Yes you should get it checked, a few months ago, i got my first hunting bow and i loved it, i would pull it back just for for fun and one night when i was hot and sweaty i tried pulling it back when it slipped off my fings and the string snapped and whipped my on the wrist and made it bleed and welt, so definatley get it checked


----------



## weasle414

I feel like a pirates parrot, but get it checked out. I wouldn't worry too much about it if everything looks good, but you can never be too careful. I've had my old PSE dry fired 3 times and have had a string snap on it once. It's still alive and shooting as good as it ever did.


----------



## huntin1

I can't believe you guys are slipping so. He now has the PERFECT excuse to get a new bow. How can she say no, she broke his other one....... right...... :wink:

Either that or do what most have said, have it checked out, if you're lucky nothing happened, if you're really lucky, something did and they will tell you that you need a new bow.

Good luck either way.

huntin1


----------



## blhunter3

I don't know much about bows and I am looking at getting one and well, why is it so bad to dry fire a bow? Isn't it the same as shooting it with an arrow?


----------



## Hamm

When you shoot an arrow, most of the energy gets transfered from the bow to the arrow. When you dry fire a bow, the energy has nowhere to go.


----------



## accidental misfire

weasle414 said:


> I feel like a pirates parrot, but get it checked out. I wouldn't worry too much about it if everything looks good, but you can never be too careful. I've had my old PSE dry fired 3 times and have had a string snap on it once. It's still alive and shooting as good as it ever did.


I feel stupid, as I just dry-fired a week old $700 bow, kind with parallel split limbs and plenty of dampers everywhere (between split limbs, in the pocket, inside the riser). It seems that the end of the bow string was not fully engaged on it "knob" and fell of. The 60# bow was set below 50#.

The sounds was not very loud - to the point that I asked myself what was going on, then I saw the bowstring hanging loose and arrow on the floor.
Nothing flew anywhere, I did not even feel any excessive vibration, bow did not fall of my hands etc. One cam had a light scratch, bow string was frayed with a few cut strands - and there was no apparent damage to anything.

I left it in the hands of a pro shop who will check it so we will see after the weekend. The dry-fire was no drama, just a tschunk kind of sound.

 or :lol: ?


----------

